# Liquid out of vagina?



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

She is in labour, both of our first time...part of some white.stiff came out then a whoosh of yellowish liquid, then more...is she ok?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, she is ok. The gush of liquid was her water breaking. You should be seeing 2 hooves and a nose soon.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

It was a bum first breech! But she did it. How long is normal between this kid and the next?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

10-15 minutes is average


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I usually give them 15 to 30 minutes between kids, depending on how they are acting. If they appear to be more stressed, are biting at their sides, or something just seems to be wrong I go in a check. Since the first baby was breech, you might want to go ahead and check the position on the next kid. Gently, but firmly give assistance - only pulling when she pushes - because the delay in delivering the first kid puts stress on the other kids waiting in line.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you. The second baby was fine, the third was still born (even after a lot of resuscitation attempts. Do I just let her hang out with the after birth hanging out?


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, since she tore a little and I had to go in can I wait until tomorrow morning to call the vet or do I need to call him now?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, on the afterbirth. Do not pull on it or try to manually remove it. That can cause major problems. If she hasn't delivered it within 24 hours, give her a shot of long acting penicillin. The dosage is 5 cc's/100 lbs and add an extra 3-4 cc's. No, you don't need to call the vet. How far did you go in? If only a finger's length, you're fine. If up to your wrist or farther, extend the penicillin to 5 days. Where did she tear and how big of a tear is it? Unless it's very big and requires stitches, the penicillin should take care of any infection and you should be good to go. If you prefer, you can swap out the penicillin for Nuflor and do a 5 day course of it.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of your help! After months of research I still felt taken by surprise (especially with the bum first breech and the feet forward, head back girl). She passed the afterbirth on her own this evening. I only went in a finger length. The tear is up towards her rear, at least it is straight about 2 cms. That is really great to hear about the penicillin. For the future, is there anything else I could have tried after the second baby to get her to go into contractions again sooner? It is just so unfortunate that the little girl didnt make it, she was full of fluid but didnt come to after getting it out.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The tear sounds like what happens on most goats when they birth a large kid. You can put an antibiotic ointment on it, or Preparation H for hemorrhoids. 
That will help with the swelling. Sometimes, you just can't save them all. Sorry the last one didn't make it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

newgoatgirl said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help! After months of research I still felt taken by surprise (especially with the bum first breech and the feet forward, head back girl). She passed the afterbirth on her own this evening. I only went in a finger length. The tear is up towards her rear, at least it is straight about 2 cms. That is really great to hear about the penicillin. For the future, is there anything else I could have tried after the second baby to get her to go into contractions again sooner? It is just so unfortunate that the little girl didnt make it, she was full of fluid but didnt come to after getting it out.


Not a problem! It is normal to feel overwhelmed/taken by surprise with your first kidding - let alone when there are malpresentations. You did excellent! A baby will their head turned back is a hard position to correct, but you did it! I'm sorry your doeling didn't make it, but it could have easily been all three. You got the first two out and kept them alive - that is something you should be very proud of - especially since it was your first time delivering kids. :hi5: :applaud: :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

Anytime you give antibiotics, make sure it is given at minimum 5 days or otherwise specified. 

Glad she dropped her afterbirth.

All sounds good.

Sorry about the loss, sometimes it does happen unfortunately. 

Did you dip the cords in iodine/water?

With tears, if it is severe, she should be seen by a vet. If it is small, just keep it clean and put antibiotic ointment and prep H on it as mentioned, if she is swollen.

Have the kids had first colostrum?

She will clean out for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you msscamp and toth. The cords were duped in iodine and both the boys got a drink (lots of short ones). Today they were even trying to play! So cute! I will but some antibiotic ointment on her lady parts. The very also have me a course of penicillin- five days along with Banamine. Momma goat is pretty exhausted and want interested in her food (until I gave her some treats, yogurt, strawberries, and crackers with 911 emergency vitamin paste on them.) She is being such a good and loving Mom. Our other two goats are going nuts being separated from their herd queen lol thank you again for all your help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

My first kidding last summer was almost identical to yours. The first two were bucklings and "bum breech" as you put it. The third did not progress normally and was born dead-- a doeling, two front feet and head turned back just like yours! I feel for your pain and struggled with what I might have done differently. One thing I've learned since though is that if they do not progress normally, they probably were already dead and that's why they didn't progress. I beat myself up a lot at the time but I think I understand now that you do the best you can and then try to move on. I had my second kidding a few weeks ago and it was triplets again with a first-timer and she did great, the kids were born with ease and everyone is healthy. Chalk your experience up as part of your education and enjoy your darling kids. Congratulations!


----------

